

Show HN: CoffeeTableViewController an opinionated mod of UITableViewController - sidbatra
https://github.com/sidbatra/coffee-table-view-controller

======
sidbatra
I'll love to get everyone's feedback on this. It addresses a lot of problems
I've faced while developing iOS apps over the last 3 years. Thanks!

